# Favourite colour (color) on a guitar



## JP Universe (Feb 5, 2012)

Vote for your favourite colour on a guitar!


----------



## Zado (Feb 5, 2012)

Green is made of win


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 5, 2012)

Refer to my user title. 

If you're lazy, I voted purple.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 5, 2012)

I had a hard time choosing between Green, Purple, Natural and White.

But I went Green


----------



## Waelstrum (Feb 5, 2012)

Purple is the trvest colour.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 5, 2012)

white or gold with ebony fretboard!!


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 5, 2012)

99% of the time, I want to be able to see the wood. There are only a few occasions where I like solid colors. I'm considering a Carvin carved top in Candy Red Metallic in the somewhat distant future because that color is just ballin'.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 5, 2012)

haha and the 4 I had trouble chooosing between are out in front.... good taste ss.org


----------



## motomoto (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm really into white... but nothing can impress me like a beautiful natural finish!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 5, 2012)

I love white....

but I only own one white all the rest are black.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Black Stained Ash is so sexy.


----------



## youshy (Feb 5, 2012)

Me likey orange, so me likey orange.


----------



## ProgShredder73 (Feb 5, 2012)

can someone explain to me why a natural finish is appealing to them? just qondering...because nobody really likes brown finishes, and thats all a natural finish is to me....


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 5, 2012)

It really depends on the guitar.

I like white (especially on curvy Fenders), and I like green. Purple and lighter blues are nice too. And I like really bright "Hi-Liter" colours too - the bright yellow and pink that Ibanez are doing on the 25th Anniversary RGs, and the Kawasabi Green that Jackson recently introduced. Jackson's October Pearl orange is nice too... and Reindeer Blue is purest sex. Some gratuitous pics, because I can:































Red is sometimes nice too, but not if it's a sticky transparent wine red with highly figured maple underneath it - that always just looks like an internal organ to me. It's especially bad when Schecter and LTD (and recently Charvel) drown said red in horrible plastic-looking abalone.

Of course, cherry red with mahogany grain under it is just gorgeous, as my Flying V will testify:


----------



## engage757 (Feb 5, 2012)

That would either be trans matte Black:











Blue Denim





OR

Reindeer blue:


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 5, 2012)

Earth tones get my vote! They're just so calm and...instrumenty looking.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 5, 2012)

Red guitars play faster.


----------



## nathanwessel (Feb 5, 2012)

I love fluorescent finishes. Neon blues, greens, whatever. Flat black makes me want to stomp kittens. Unless its swamp ash.


----------



## damigu (Feb 5, 2012)

it depends on the guitar, so i can't really pick ONE color that i think always looks good.


----------



## explosivo (Feb 5, 2012)

Natural, or if opaque then silverburst.


----------



## Dead Undead (Feb 5, 2012)

Too hard to decide. It really does depend on the guitar, though.


----------



## Lirtle (Feb 5, 2012)

keene green and natural


----------



## Miek (Feb 5, 2012)

Natural or goldburst


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 5, 2012)

any kind of subtle bursts do it for me:


----------



## Explorer (Feb 6, 2012)

ProgShredder73 said:


> can someone explain to me why a natural finish is appealing to them? just qondering...because nobody really likes brown finishes, and thats all a natural finish is to me....



Since you ask, and purely my own reasons:

If a material looks good, then there's no reason to hide it. Many sins can be covered up by opaque paint... and they often are. 

Some stains can be nice, but when I see something where it's obvious, it's like going out with someone who is slathered in self-tanning lotion.

----

BTW, I like the idea that you don't understand how others see a difference between this...






...and this.






How you'd consider that first one to be a "natural" finish is beyond me....


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 6, 2012)

^Or this.





And that's not even remotely brown.


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Feb 6, 2012)

It was tough contest between Pink and Pink. But after gruelling battle Pink won. All Hail Pink !


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 6, 2012)

^oooohhhhhhh, that is nice.

Any thing dark, murky, or natural looking is a win in my short meaningless book lol.


----------



## Ironbird (Feb 6, 2012)

Natural finishes? Pfft. 






Metallic red is where it's at.


----------



## Viginez (Feb 6, 2012)

black


----------



## Gnash (Feb 6, 2012)

V0ted - other

Big fan of the 'burst - 2 tone, cherry, tobacco, honey, etc etc


----------



## Randomist (Feb 6, 2012)

Tough choice.. Desert sun Yellow with a maple board and a black pickguard is amazing, though. Naturals can be great, given the right wood, and so many other colours look good, depending on the guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 6, 2012)

I love turquoise/teal sorta finishes, especially with a blackburst.






And lime green!








motomoto said:


>



Isn't that the guy who does guitar demo videos on youtube?


----------



## Augury (Feb 6, 2012)

I like my guitars like I like my metal. BLACK.


----------



## Augury (Feb 6, 2012)

I also like natural pretty much


----------



## MikeH (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of darker natural bodies (mahogany, walnut, wenge). RGA8's DC800 is a perfect example:





But when it comes to actual paint, I have to go with white. Or purple.


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 6, 2012)

Pink guitars are my favorite, but oddly, I have sold most the pink guitars that I have owned.


----------



## motomoto (Feb 6, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Isn't that the guy who does guitar demo videos on youtube?





That is Kai Hansen. Gamma Ray and ex-Helloween guitarist/vocalist.


----------



## Rock4ever (Feb 6, 2012)

I agree with others, it depends on the axe.

Some I like silverburst, others blue/purple/green and on others still I like earth tones.

However, for the life of me I can't decide between quilted vs flamed.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't see color...

*High horse dismount*


----------



## Jontain (Feb 6, 2012)

orange... cept none of my guitars are orange...

Ah well one day I shall paint my world and everything in it orange.

Edit: although thinking about guitars I love natural grain showing through with a stain, no sense painting over an awesome bit of wood with gloss, stain is better.


----------



## Randomist (Feb 6, 2012)

Jontain said:


> orange... cept none of my guitars are orange...
> 
> Ah well one day I shall paint my world and everything in it orange.
> 
> Edit: although thinking about guitars I love natural grain showing through with a stain, no sense painting over an awesome bit of wood with gloss, stain is better.



clear gloss? though I usually prefer satin in that case.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Feb 6, 2012)

/thread.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 6, 2012)

indeed. why would anyone want to hide this is beyond me:


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 6, 2012)

Pink...eye blinding pink.


----------



## nienturi (Feb 6, 2012)

I've picked white up. But what i really meant was this; white blonde (mary kay white)


----------



## lordrcceaser (Feb 6, 2012)

Even though my two main 7's are natural I still wish I could get my hands on something as green as Michael Keene's Washburn


----------



## mortbopet (Feb 8, 2012)

I too am on the dark woods/brown stained... blackmachines are a great example of perfectly coloured wood and chosen tops





it kinda wonders how so many people votes green... I dont really think it matches with the pictures that people post of their own guitars... Maby its one of those "Its so cool, but i wouldnt do it" moments?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2012)

mortbopet said:


> it kinda wonders how so many people votes green... I dont really think it matches with the pictures that people post of their own guitars... Maby its one of those "Its so cool, but i wouldnt do it" moments?



A solid green guitar may not be good, but tell me, how could you pass up a trans-green or trans green burst guitar?


----------



## damigu (Feb 8, 2012)

mortbopet said:


> it kinda wonders how so many people votes green... I dont really think it matches with the pictures that people post of their own guitars... Maby its one of those "Its so cool, but i wouldnt do it" moments?



i used to have a dark trans-green LP copy (that i'm currently trying to reacquire). i thought it looked better than any of my other guitars/basses.

i loved the color so much that i'll be doing a similar color stain for the top of my project guitar.


----------



## DanielVE (Feb 8, 2012)

Purple!! I love it and don't have any purple guitars because i can't find any over here


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 8, 2012)

Solid green, bright green, quilted green and flamed green.... it's all gravy baby


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Feb 9, 2012)

I voted White,but also like gunmetal gray, and silverbursts as far as colors go. Can't go wrong with a sweet trans black cherry either. PRS fades are crazy. Also, that ESP Reindeer blue.....wow. So many colors, too many to pick a true "favorite" for me! 

-AJH


----------



## gunch (Feb 9, 2012)

Light blue or Periwinkle


----------



## Jontain (Feb 9, 2012)

Randomist said:


> clear gloss? though I usually prefer satin in that case.


Yeah clear lacquer to protect the stained wood (matte or gloss), but for me never a gloss colour over a nice piece of wood grain...


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Feb 9, 2012)

What's with the lack of love for orange guys? 

C'mon son.


----------



## Rossness (Feb 10, 2012)

green or purple


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 11, 2012)

yellow...retina burning yellow


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Feb 13, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


>





Hourglass1117 said:


> /thread.



That jackson is sweet! What is the name of that finish? It's very similar to this kramer (I want to get a guitar in that finish someday) and, while dargie isn't green, it's awesome and has green in it. It's not the only color I like, but when there are finishes like these, it's pretty hard for other colors to match it ^__^


----------



## Riggy (Feb 13, 2012)

Matte black, because we're all metal, right?

Hatehatehate.

White is always classy.


----------



## fortisursus (Feb 13, 2012)

It really depends of the mood. But I've always had a thing those absinthe green Jacksons. They are pretty flashy, but totally awesome.


----------



## MartinMTL (Feb 13, 2012)

Nothing can beat a beautiful natural finish.


----------



## Bigsby (Feb 13, 2012)

i loves me some silverburst or purple and eventually i will own a guitar with either color


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 13, 2012)

So, looking at the results is pretty telling. 

The combination of the "boring" Black, White, and Natural (which you'll find most guitars fall into) holds a combined 41%, that's pretty significant. All the other "flashy colors" (so everything but Gray, Brown, and Other) combined hit at roughly 51%. So the three common colors versus the seven brighter colors have a 10% difference, which spreads out to 30% vs. 14%. 

Even the much maligned Black and Gray still hold ~10% of the vote. The only bright colors to exceed that is Green and Purple, with Green being close to three times as likes and Purple just barely edging out the Black/Gray. 

The fact that Black alone beats out Yellow, Pink, Orange, Red, and Blue by a fair amount should shed some light on why Black is such a safe option for manufacturers.


----------



## Bigsby (Feb 13, 2012)

its because black guitars instantly add +15 to brutality i mean its been scientifically proven


----------



## Riggy (Feb 13, 2012)

AntoneBigsby said:


> its because black guitars instantly add +15 to brutality i mean its been scientifically proven



It's true. Black guitars automatically sound heavier, no matter what you are playing. They often break equipment designed to study how brutal something is, too


----------



## damigu (Feb 13, 2012)

Riggy said:


> It's true. Black guitars automatically sound heavier, no matter what you are playing. They often break equipment designed to study how brutal something is, too



why do you think most amps/cabs are covered in black tolex? it's so they can handle said br00talz.


----------



## Maleficarum (Feb 13, 2012)

Purple for solid colour but there are so many cool natural wood finishes out there.


----------



## Geognosy (Feb 14, 2012)

Double yes to the RG550 20th DY. I have a tan on the bottom of my chin from that guy. It's hilarious how variable the color looks in pictures.


----------



## CapinCripes (Feb 14, 2012)

neon motherfucking yellow. it may not be the most BROOTLZ color ever but for some reason i love me some eye burning yellow.


----------

